# EVIL PUPPIES! They're cute. They're cuddly. They're craving human blood.



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

*EVIL PUPPIES*​
*For years, they were man's best friend. Nothing lasts forever.*​
We leashed them. We made them beg for scraps. We domesticated them from proud wolves into sniffling pugs. Now they want revenge.

As the Evil Puppies roam the world, city after city falls. New York rises in flame and puppy fur. Los Angeles is overrun. The armies of the world crash before them. Can nothing stop these adorable balls of fluff?

They're cute. They're cuddly. They're craving human blood. Man's best friend... just became his worst nightmare.

_Evil Puppies_ -- seven short stories of adorable horror by Aaron Daniels. Included: _Free _bonus story by Michael Crane, author of _Lessons (And Other Morbid Drabbles)_.

*BUY NOW at Kindle US* -- *$0.99*

*BUY NOW at Kindle UK* -- *£0.74*


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Hilarious!  I wanna see evil puppies kill Stalin!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Hilarious! I wanna see evil puppies kill Stalin!


They do face off against Hitler in one of the stories. No joke. Allow me to quote:



> "Puppies!" Hitler shouted, reloaded his gun, and kept firing. "I hate puppies!"


It's rather a twisted, disturbing collection.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Puppiessssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Puppiessssssssssssssssssss!


_Evil _puppies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Daniel--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your very twisted book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Betsy, don't you think the puppy is cute and twisted??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The puppy in the pic is indeed cute and perhaps twisted.  Haven't read the short stories yet, can't say that they are cute, but the concept is definitely twisted.  

Betsy


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The puppy in the pic is indeed cute and perhaps twisted. Haven't read the short stories yet, can't say that they are cute, but the concept is definitely twisted.


Trust me. The stories are pretty twisted. But funny. But twisted. But _funny_! But... twisted.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Trust me. The stories are pretty twisted. But funny. But twisted. But _funny_! But... twisted.


You know that when Daniel says twisted three times and funny twice...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> You know that when Daniel says twisted three times and funny twice...


Yeah, I haven't called anything funny AND twisted since I saw David McAfee dressed as Zardoz. The Evil Puppies aren't QUITE as hideous, but then again, what is?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I snuck this in between two chapters of _The Passage_ last night and definitely got my money's worth.  

Well done, Daniel #1. (And you, Mr. Crane.)

The whole collection is great, but the Elvis story is my favorite of the bunch. You should have seen the look my wife gave me when she asked what I was laughing about and I told her evil puppies.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> The whole collection is great, but the Elvis story is my favorite of the bunch.


Thankyou, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Evil Puppy asks: "Have you read Evil Puppies yet?"


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I just gotta say - Best subject line ever!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> I just gotta say - Best subject line ever!!!


And best EBOOK ever too!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

As I write this, the Evil Puppies are on Kindle's "short stories" bestsellers list.

Have you met the Evil Puppies yet?

*Evil Puppies*. The best ebook in the world. Guaranteed.*

* not guaranteed to be world's best ebook.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Misty of KindleObsessed.com has reviewed the _Evil Puppies_! Here's a quote:

"It was funny. There are hours worth of 'inside jokes' to be had between friends and if that's not enough to sell you how bout this&#8230; Hitler is alive, Elvis hates puppies, and even sparkly vampires are to slow to lose these 'finger munching' freaks of nature. Take it with a grain of salt, but do indeed take it."

You can read the full review here.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

They're up to something....


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Evil _puppies.


Oh, that photo is GREAT!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Oh, that photo is GREAT!


We even considered using that photo for the cover.  I think he's my favorite Evil Puppy.


----------



## AngieBatgirl (Jul 2, 2010)

I just came across Evil Puppies on Amazon. I bought it just based on the name. Then I read the reviews and this thread and now I can't wait to read it


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

AngieBatgirl said:


> I just came across Evil Puppies on Amazon. I bought it just based on the name. Then I read the reviews and this thread and now I can't wait to read it


Thanks, Angie! I'm curious: How did you find the Evil Puppies on Amazon? Did you specifically search for them, or did you see them on a "Customers Who Bought..." type of list?

It's a short read. You can read the whole ebook in half an hour. When you're done, let us know what you think.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Yeah, I haven't called anything funny AND twisted since I saw David McAfee dressed as Zardoz. The Evil Puppies aren't QUITE as hideous, but then again, what is?


did you have to mention the Z word?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

scarlet said:


> did you have to mention the Z word?


Maybe the Evil Puppies should fight Zardoz in the sequel. They fight Hitler and Elvis in this ebook, but Zardoz might be one enemy they dare not face....


----------



## AngieBatgirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thanks, Angie! I'm curious: How did you find the Evil Puppies on Amazon? Did you specifically search for them, or did you see them on a "Customers Who Bought..." type of list?
> 
> It's a short read. You can read the whole ebook in half an hour. When you're done, let us know what you think.


I saw it on the "Customers Who Bought" list. I forget which book I was looking at though :/ I know I was checking out the horror novels in the Bargain Books thread


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

AngieBatgirl said:


> I saw it on the "Customers Who Bought" list. I forget which book I was looking at though :/ I know I was checking out the horror novels in the Bargain Books thread


The Evil Puppies are taking over Amazon! I'm scared.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

New review for _Evil Puppies_ on Amazon -- four stars!

Here's a quote: "I was completely surprised! It is full of great stories that give you something to think about. Then you laugh out of the complete absurdity of it all."


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am intrigued by such a strange concept of puppies being evil that I just downloaded the book. I am off to read it now.
And that first puppy pic....way too adorable!

I just finished reading....and with all due respect...you are one disturbed individual!!! LOL. Evil puppies, LOL...I found the stories to be hilarious so I guess I must be pretty darn disturbed myself. The scary part...my job, I work caring for puppies. I might just have to call off tomorrow. 
All kidding aside, I really enjoyed the stories...some of the lines were just too much...and my dogs were sitting here looking at me funny while I was laughing.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

susan67 said:


> I just finished reading....and with all due respect...you are one disturbed individual!!!


* bows *

I never denied it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds to be very amusing. I'll check it out.


----------

